# Cool property



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

$45,000
Old Forge Creek Rd, Mountain City, TN 37683
3 bd â¢ -- ba â¢ 1,612 sq ft â¢ 1.90 acres lot


I don't know if I have what it takes to actually do it, but it is appealing to me.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

Have you seen the inside of the house ?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Nope.
Just dreaming.
I like the land, barn and creek.


----------

